# Red Sex Link Buckeye x SLW strain



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Buckeye roo(hatchery) X Silver Laced Wyandotte (Townline)


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

One has a pea comb the other has a rose comb.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Pics are out of chronological order .


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

m o r e pics The chick on the left in the first pics is a BSL x SLW


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice birds. Good that they don't have a regular comb with your winters. My pretties birds were BLP and Polish Crele rooster. They came out pure black with streaks of gold. I was crazy about them. Unfortunately they died of Marek's because a silkie hatched them and exposed them to Marek's at birth. Very sad.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

20 weeks tomorrow.No eggs yet.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Does she know we're all waiting for her to lay?
Why did you mix those two breeds? Some of those pics look like the whole flock is waiting.
Did the rooster fluff up the bedding for her yet?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They are a product of circumstance. My main flock has 2 SLW hens and a Buckeye rooster among all kinds of others.
No roosters in little ones pen.
That flock consists of
2 BR (townline) 21 wks 1 laying.
2 BO (Townline) 21 wks 1 laying.
1 WL (Townline) 20 wks started laying at 16 wks.
1 Light Brahama (Townline) 20 wks no eggs.
1 ISA Amber link (Townline) 20 wks started at 15.5 wks.
Then from my hatch 20 wks
2 Buckeye x SLW sex links no eggs
1 BSL x NH no eggs yet
2 BSL x SLW no eggs yet


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine are 23 weeks. They are just starting to lay. Of 9 pullets, 2 are laying their first eggs. The rest will follow suit shortly.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

20 weeks old.............


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice looking birds Nm!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks ..............


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

@ 23 weeks old ............


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice looking birds! Nice color and body shape. I hope they lay well for you. 

The second to last photo is so dramatic! Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Sweetest chicken of the flocks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww! I have one that looks like that.


----------

